# Moving to Malaga from Dublin



## eliaus (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi All,
Please bear wih me as this is my first time on the forum! We are seriously considering moving to Malaga from Dublin with our 4yo and 18mo boys. My husband would be working at Malaga airport. We would like to visit for a few days and check out accommodation and schools wihin easy reach of the airport. Can anyone suggest some areas we should search for a 3 bedroom place that would be family friendly please? Also what would be the chances of me getting work as a nurse? Can anyone recommend some real estate agents/schools that we could set up appointments with please? Life has to be cheaper in Spain than Dublin?? Any other useful tips would be greatly appreciated. Thanks a million!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

In my opinion, Alhaurin de la Torre is good! Its modern, clean and close to the airport, not far from the sea and the countryside.

Property Hot Spot | Alhaurin de la Torre / Sol Andalusi Health & Spa Resort

Ask for Carmen and have a chat with her, tell her I sent you if you like. She knows the area really well and may also be able to put you in touch with others who've recently moved to the area

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

......... Also I ought to add that unless you're fluent in Spanish and get your nurse qualifications transferred its unlikely that you'll get work. You may find some care work, but its very poorly paid, long shifts and very irregular.

It is cheaper to live in Spain, but thats counteracted by lower wages and no benefits. Has your husband been transferred to Malaga???

Jo xxx


----------



## eliaus (Jul 6, 2011)

jojo said:


> ......... Also I ought to add that unless you're fluent in Spanish and get your nurse qualifications transferred its unlikely that you'll get work. You may find some care work, but its very poorly paid, long shifts and very irregular.
> 
> It is cheaper to live in Spain, but thats counteracted by lower wages and no benefits. Has your husband been transferred to Malaga???
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks Jo. This area looks good and the type of area we are after. Yes my husband would be transferred with work but is up to us to sort it out and pay for relocation.


----------

